# Electronic equipment not working



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi guys.

I read the thread on appliances and electrical outlets, but it turned into a surge protection issue. I already take care of that in my departamento in DF.

Anyway, I may be moving to Huixquilucan, and I am having issues with the outlets in the house.

All of the outlets are two prong, and each outlet has three "two prong" plug ins.

I cannot get any of my electronic equipment to work/charge, including a cell phone I purchased in Mexico.

The proprietor of the house can use her netbook and charge it there just fine. She has an extension cord with a three prong on it that she plugs into one of the two prongs.

I have tried using the three prong adapter in that particular plug and in many plugs in the house. I tried to charge/plug in and use the following items in about 15 different outlets in the house:

1. My ipod traveling speaker player (where you just put the ipod in it and play music, no computer required).

2. My computer

3. My cell phone

4. My netbook

I can't get a charge on anything. I bought all items in the US except for the phone. The phone DID charge a little bit, but not fully. I did charge it overnight.

The phone and the ipd traveling speaker unit are two-pronged. All others are three pronged (as you would assume with computers and grounding).

Of course, the three prong standard adapter didn't work with those two items.

Any ideas guys?

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It sounds like you have only partial power; maybe no power. Check your outlets with a lamp, or some other obvious tool; maybe a meter available at Radio Shack, etc. It should read 127-132 VAC.
Yes, if you have the old two prong outlets, you will need an adaptor. Note that these are not grounded outlets.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> It sounds like you have only partial power; maybe no power. Check your outlets with a lamp, or some other obvious tool; maybe a meter available at Radio Shack, etc. It should read 127-132 VAC.
> Yes, if you have the old two prong outlets, you will need an adaptor. Note that these are not grounded outlets.


That's what my aunt said; that her wiring wasn't grounded. All of her lamps and other items work. I don't have any American lamps or anything; I didn't bring any furniture.

Okay, if you recall, not inclined this way. Can build you a firewall the likes of which IBM has, but can't do electrical wiring and don't know a thing about voltage and ohms.

So, I get the meter from RS, and if the voltage isn't between 127 and 132, I need adapters for every prong that I will be plugging one of my American items into?

ARGH! This would include like, my hairdryer, curling iron, iphone, netbook, computer, flat iron, and all of my hair stuff? I mean, GAH, I am a girl. 

Are these adapters expensive? Just curious. I can buy them at RS, yes?

Thanks RVGRINGO. You have always been so incredibly helpful!!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The adaptor will only be needed for your three prong appliances. They are usually orange and can be found at any electrical supply, such as Radio Shack, Home Depot or even your nearest hardware store.
On your three prong appliances, the single round prong is the grounding prong. I won't actually recommend that you cut those off to obviate the need for an adaptor, but the effect is the same.
I will however, caution you to always be aware that you are ungrounded, even with three prong outlets (which may not actually be connected to ground) and that you should never contact metal or plumbing or even water on the floor, when using an electrical appliance. Be safe. The adaptors don't change the voltage, they just allow you to plug in. Actually, your computer chargers are quite capable of handling voltages from 100-220 VAC, if they are modern ones. All such chargers will have the input and output voltages printed on them; but you may need a magnifying glass.

It is not unusual, in Mexico, to have 'brown outs', where the votage in your home may drop significantly. Sometimes, a TV or even a CFL bulb will operate dimly. It is best to turn them off and unplug the TV. When the power comes back on, there may be a surge, which can do damage; especially to TVs & other electronics not made for the Mexican market.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>> So, I get the meter from RS, and if the voltage isn't between 127 and 132, I need adapters for every prong that I will be plugging one of my American items into?

If you don't have that voltage you need an electrician to figure out why. An adaptor will accomplish nothing


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> The adaptor will only be needed for your three prong appliances. They are usually orange and can be found at any electrical supply, such as Radio Shack, Home Depot or even your nearest hardware store.
> On your three prong appliances, the single round prong is the grounding prong. I won't actually recommend that you cut those off to obviate the need for an adaptor, but the effect is the same.
> I will however, caution you to always be aware that you are ungrounded, even with three prong outlets (which may not actually be connected to ground) and that you should never contact metal or plumbing or even water on the floor, when using an electrical appliance. Be safe.


Okay. Please forgive me for being stupid.

My IPOD player with speakers is two-pronged and it wouldn't work either. So wouldn't I need one for my two-prong as well if the voltage isn't correct?

Could I use a voltage adapter, then put a surge protector on that to help with the fact that it's not grounded?

Oh, and I am so with you. In fact, I have NEVER heard of anyone cutting off the third prong on an appliance. Especially for my electronic equipment. Been in the industry for 15 years. Can't say I would every do that.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

sparks said:


> >>> So, I get the meter from RS, and if the voltage isn't between 127 and 132, I need adapters for every prong that I will be plugging one of my American items into?
> 
> If you don't have that voltage you need an electrician to figure out why. An adaptor will accomplish nothing


well, that would make sense to me. But what's weird to me is that her netbook charges just fine. But her netbook was purchased in Mexico, and I read somewhere that the voltage of products purchased in Mexico can match the voltage in some houses that have weird voltage.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Before doing anything beyond buying a couple of two prong to three prong adaptors, you must determine if you actually have power at those outlets; nominally 127VAC, 60Hz. You may also find that some of the older outlets are simply worn and you aren't making good contact. Do they plug in snugly, or are they loose and sloppy? If so, have an electrician replace them with new ones after you confirm the voltage.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

When you say "do they work", do you mean at the voltage I require, or do her things work at those outlets? 

My next question is this: Are there ANY products purchased in Mexico that work at a different voltage, and if so, what would be the coincidence that ALL of her items work at that different voltage?

If you meant for me to check that the outlets work with her items, here is my response:

She has things plugged in at all of the prongs that I tried (about 15 plugs). That's why I tried those particular outlets. I figured that it would be a wash to try plugs that might not work. I wouldn't have a good basis of whether or not the items would work or not if nothing plugged in.

For those plugs that had nothing plugged in, I took something that I knew worked (were plugged in at another outlet) and made sure that they worked there first. Then tested my items out.

I guess that comes from years and years of being in the tech industry.

My aunt's place isn't grounded either. I use industry grade surge protectors with three prong outlets too. After being in the biz for so long, I have access to those type of protectors. These work fine of course, even though her building is over 50 years old. I am sure the wiring has been updated since then.

This house is only about 15 years old. But it's in a remote (read downtrodden) place. She is the one person in the town with all the land, blah blah blah.

So she's not grounded like my aunt, but she's also in the sticks, and god knows who built the house.

Anyway, after testing my two prong appliances, I took the three prong plugin (not voltage adapter) and tried that with my three prong electrical appliances like I mentioned, and of course, those no worky as well.

So I assume you want me to, as you said:

1. Get RS voltmeter
2. If it's not within range:
3. Get voltage adapters: three prong for all of my things I need to plug in for as many plugs as I need.

Next question: IF that works, will a surge protector, the likes of which I use, assist in the fact that the house is not grounded?

Or will ANY of the above work?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A surge protector will not protect your appliances if the outlet is not grounded. They operate by shunting the current to ground.
Plug adaptors will not change the voltage at all.
You need an electrician, or someone with some technical knowledge, to help you find your problem on site. Find the local electrician and he'll be able to determine the source of your problem and fix it. You may have a faulty outlet, 50% power, a faulty appliance, etc.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> A surge protector will not protect your appliances if the outlet is not grounded. They operate by shunting the current to ground.
> Plug adaptors will not change the voltage at all.
> You need an electrician, or someone with some technical knowledge, to help you find your problem on site. Find the local electrician and he'll be able to determine the source of your problem and fix it. You may have a faulty outlet, 50% power, a faulty appliance, etc.


Thanks guys.

I guess that when she complained that her netbook loses it's charge pretty fast when she takes it off it's plug may be because of this issue.

Funny how all her lamps and stuff work, and that her netbook shows as charging, and does charge to full... But when off power cord, she says it loses power like crazy. I attributed that to bad power settings, which is typical for someone who doesn't know how to set those power settings for battery.

I wonder why all her lamps and stuff work?

Good to know about the grounding thing. Good to know further that my electronic stuff isn't protected on my surge protectors here at casa auntie either.

May I ask one more question, oh electrical engineer god?

Let's say lightening hits, and doesn't go to ground. Or something happens and it doesn't ground. Why wouldn't my mega-surge protector work since casa auntie isn't grounded? Remember; NOT an electrician here.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Ah yes, Lightning! Think of it this way: Lightning is so strong that it does whatever it wants to do and nothing can protect against a seriou strike. It is so strong, that it really hates to turn corners and will blow the insulation off a turn in a cable or wire on its way to ground. Actually, most Mexican homes are grounded from the meter to ground. You can check by looking at your meter and looking for a copper cable from it to a copper rod driven in the ground. If there isn't one, it is a cheap and easy modification that I recommend. Sometimes, these are stolen by the 'copper thieves'.
If your surge protector doesn't have a 'route' to ground, it has no place to send excess power. As such, it can't protect you. It may turn off in minor surges, but a big one will fry it anyway.
I'm not an electrical engineer, but I can wire a whole house, etc. That's simple electrical stuff. What really stumps me is stuff I can't see; that means modern electronic boards and computers.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you for explaining that.

Man, here in DF, there are like, NO places that are grounded. 

I just got off the phone with C (that's what we will call her).

She wants me to come to her place tonight at 7 p.m., and she will have an electrician there. Somehow, I am supposed to explain all of this to him in Spanish (I am still trying to master past tense, and my vocab is pathetic), and see if he can fix the issue by next tuesday.

I told her that the likelihood of that is NIL, and that this is going to be extremely expensive.

Is this correct? I mean, could you at least give me a SWAG and tell me that this is something that 1. isn't going to get fixed in a whole house in 7 day, and 2. isn't going to be cheap?

I mean, I am thinking in USD, because I am not far from the horse, but I doubt it's going to be cheaper than say, oh, 2k USD to completely fix the whole thing..

What do you think?

Bottom line is, I really don't want to go there, and I don't want to go to all this trouble just to make my appliances work. I don't want to have to go out a bunch of money for voltmeters, even though I know how to use them, I don't want to have to go find something that ups the voltage (if that even exists), because that's just money out of my pocket.

She doesn't understand anything about how this all works, and thinks that Rome was built in a day.

Plus, her idea of a contractor is someone from around the corner that maybe fixed a car once that has an electrical system somewhere on it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If the guy is really an electrician, he will have a meter and you will want him to simply check your outlets for condition and for reasonably correct voltage, ('¿Puede revisar los contactos por voltaje y condiciøn?).
Actually, at our house, the voltage runs closer to 137 VAC.
I think there was mention of a laptop which would work just fine plugged into the charger but lost its charge quickly when unplugged. That indicates a nearly dead battery, which won't hold a charge. That happens when they are several years old and if you need extended battery operation for portability, it is time to replace the battery; probably for about $100 USD.
The other appliances should be plugged in at another location, in another house, where everything else is OK, just to be sure that the problem isn't the appliance itself.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> If the guy is really an electrician, he will have a meter and you will want him to simply check your outlets for condition and for reasonably correct voltage, ('¿Puede revisar los contactos por voltaje y condiciøn?).
> Actually, at our house, the voltage runs closer to 137 VAC.
> I think there was mention of a laptop which would work just fine plugged into the charger but lost its charge quickly when unplugged. That indicates a nearly dead battery, which won't hold a charge. That happens when they are several years old and if you need extended battery operation for portability, it is time to replace the battery; probably for about $100 USD.
> The other appliances should be plugged in at another location, in another house, where everything else is OK, just to be sure that the problem isn't the appliance itself.


Thanks,

I am going to ask her to have a REAL electrician do a voltage test on ALL of her plugs. I am so not going to go out there just to talk to the guy myself at 7p.m. tonight.

I don't trust any electrician that is willing to come to a remote location at 7 p.m. when it's not an emergency.

I appreciate it!

Michelle


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What do you mean by 'REAL'? Electricians/Plumbers (usually the same) aren't licensed here. They learn as apprentices, when they are boys; then, strike out on their own or work for another.
Why are you giving up, when it has been arranged for someone to help you?
Most Mexicans work 8 or 10-2PM and then 4-7 or 9PM. So, your electrician may be 'squeezing you in' after hours, as a favor.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, she has a tendency to choose the crappiest people on the planet to do any work for her. It doesn't matter what type of work; be it digging a hole in the ground to building an entire house. She will pick the guy who is least likely to have any experience at all. She will find an electrician who once stuck a fork in a light socket, and he will call himself qualified.

That's what I mean.

Where she lives, there are NO favors. Trust me. The whole town wants her gone. She is considered the rich gringa, which is funny because she is a Mexican citizen, born and bred there. She just happens to have canadian roots. The town is just a bit displeased with her since she runs a dog sanctuary and they like to chop dogs up into little pieces with machetes.

You know how mexico is about dogs and dog sanctuaries and stuff. Especially when you are in an extremely poor town and you have a gringa who they don't believe is a natural born Mexican citizen who has a ton of land and dedicates it to one hundred dogs and saves their lives. The town pretty much, on a monthly basis sets her up so that she has to provide some kind of civic offering for "offending" someone with her presence, or the machetes come out.

So no real "doing much favors" around there.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If that's the case, you might want to distance yourself and find your own 'electrico'.
We'll leave that for a separate discussion, as we are wandering off the original topic.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Agreed. Thank you for all of the help!


----------



## mastroluca (May 12, 2010)

cheldear said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I read the thread on appliances and electrical outlets, but it turned into a surge protection issue. I already take care of that in my departamento in DF.
> 
> ...


It could be a polarity problem. It's a good idea when in Mexico to have a polarity checking tool. I wonder if you could buy one at Walmart or elseware in your area.
Roland


----------



## Denmex (Mar 6, 2010)

It could possibly be the cycle (Hz), a qualified electrician would know. In the U.S.A. the (Hz) is calibrated at 60 Hz/sec. Here in Durango it is 120V – 63Hz. I knew there was something wrong when my digital clock (120V – 60 cycles) kept gaining time. When I checked, sure enough, the cycles/second was higher. There is a reason for this; it makes your meter run slightly faster, of course, benefiting the electric company.


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Huh. Thanks for that input. That's a different approach. Thank you so much!


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Outlets coule be wired wrong or wired wrong at the box.
Get an outlet tester at homedepot, has three lights on it.

Another issue could be the size of the wires and a brown out issue taking place.

I hsave to have the electrician pull new wires at my place and it fixed the low voltage issues.

The other thing that you could use is a UPS for a TV and Computer to be on the save side.


----------

